# Anyone ever get audited???



## afbrianh (Jul 20, 2010)

I keep seeing every where that ebay and pay pal will be reporting to the irs...Does anyone know when this will go in affect, and also curious if anyone on here has been audited for their ebay sales?? I have sold some scrap gold on there but dont have receipts for my purchases. I guess I would like to hear if anyone has had problems with uncle sam for their ebay transactions...Im just nervous if I get audited I dont know what they would like to see as I buy Alot of gold and mistake solid gold for plated and what not(not that often but just saying)...How do they know which items I am selling and what the total investment in those items are?? Will they just make up a number?? Like I said I am just very nervous and hesitant to start doing big volume as keeping records and proving prices seem more difficult then the actual running of my business...

Any feedback or personal experiences would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 20, 2010)

Keep up with your reciepts when you buy something like supplies and when you buy gold write a sales reciept to the person you bought it from. If you are wanting to track everything. The gvt is not going to look at each item just everything as a whole. Make sure your number add up and don't take any wild write offs that will throw up red flags.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jul 20, 2010)

If possible, delete all your personal details from your eBay account or change them to something else. The government has no reason to intrude further on your private affairs. Don't give them anything to work with. If you find that distasteful then just don't use eBay.

Craigslist and other sites are far more anonymous and much more conducive to free market activities. There's also a message board here for buying and selling. No 1099 forms required.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 20, 2010)

.Content Removed


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jul 20, 2010)

Fine, let them go through the trouble of tracing the IP to the ISP. If they don't get a warrant of some kind then they've violated the law. Sure, they'll go after the guys making big bucks on eBay, but what of the millions of others eking out a living of some sort? They only need a few high profile cases to scare the weak hands into complying with the extortion.

Anyone who would voluntarily pay taxes to this regime deserves to lose that money, and deserves the ill done in their name with their money that will come back to haunt them. This is about morals.

The tax man only has as much power as you give him. We'll see how good he is when I face his lawyers in Federal court in a week.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 20, 2010)

Gone fishing


----------



## darshevo (Jul 20, 2010)

I sell personal property on ebay. Anyone walking through my house / shop / property will see I have diverse interests. My user name will pop up occasionally on forums ranging from classic bicycles to treasure hunting to gold refining. As I shift from hobby to hobby I have surplus items that need to go. 1 to generate capitol for my new hobby and 2. to make room. If uncle sam thinks he will be getting tax on the sales of my video game collection should I decide I no longer wish to have a room in my house devoted to it (which coupled with the few items I sell a month) will put me over the 10k mark for one year he can think again. 

Now, if I go out to a store going out of business and buy 1,000 items with the express intent of reselling them on ebay for a profit, then we can talk

-Lance


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jul 21, 2010)

Whatever, Gus.

I didn't pay my taxes from a couple years ago because I can't: no money. The government instituted policies that crashed the economy, affecting my ability to make income to pay my taxes. My fault? Hardly.

Haven't filed in the last couple years because I don't have any money to pay if I "owe", and I didn't make enough to owe anyway, because the government instituted policies that crashed the economy, then placed an even larger burden on me to pay more taxes by bailing out the institutions that caused the economy to crash. My fault? Hardly.

Good luck kowtowing to corruption. You think you appeased them? Now they know you have money. They'll be coming back for more when the money runs out again and the hookers and coke beckon the bankers and their government lapdogs.

I will continue to fight for my right to be left alone, which can only benefit you. You can thank me later.


----------



## butcher (Jul 21, 2010)

Chumbawamba , that IRS guy who likes reading about gold may have you on his people to watch list. bet they go after people who rebel or incite tax evasion. we need to vote out those that want to tax us without representation.


----------



## teabone (Jul 21, 2010)

Chumbawamba , I for one will be rooting for you. Let us know how you do in court. I think a lot of us get tired of paying taxes just to watch it get wasted on some big government bailout or pork.
Our state of Florida was supposed to lower property tax , but instead a 300 dollar a year fire tax was tacked on in my county. To help pay the firemen and other costs of the fire department , they said. Hell , I've never seen a firetruck roll past my house in the ten years I've been living here.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 29, 2010)

Chumbawumba, just sit down with the tax program and file. If you have not made money, then you will have no taxes due. That is way better than letting the IRS figure out your taxes.

Afbrianh, keep your receipts going forward. Unless they can prove fraud, they will only be able to audit you for the last three years (from the date you file, so file). The likelihood of an audit is small, and if you keep records from this point forward, you will have little exposure.


----------



## butcher (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks christopher674, you are not an IRS agent are you? :lol:


----------



## butcher (Aug 29, 2010)

I cannot think of many who would give IRS that money volentarily, I agree it is the dollar that is lost value, and goods just costing more.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 1, 2010)

Funny thing is that nobody wants to pay taxes (me too) yet everyone wants cheaper/free health service, schools, roads, etc...
My point is that we may pay taxes nothing wrong with that they must be accurate % of income to leave you with something to live on but at this times we see more and more different and stealth taxes come on effect which is wrong. But outright refusing taxes at all is bad too...


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 1, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> Funny thing is that nobody wants to pay taxes (me too) yet everyone wants cheaper/free health service, schools, roads, etc...
> My point is that we may pay taxes nothing wrong with that they must be accurate % of income to leave you with something to live on but at this times we see more and more different and stealth taxes come on effect which is wrong. But outright refusing taxes at all is bad too...



I think people(me too) are upset because they keep imposing these new taxes and increase the existing ones yet we are getting less and less.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 1, 2010)

In Philadelphia the mayor wanted to put a tax on soda,at 1 cent per ounce.
Saying that it would help kids from getting fat (thats his selling point of the tax)
That would almost double the price of most sodas.It hasn't gone through yet.
But if it did,I guess people would be buying all their soda outside of the city.
They just keep taxing the people when they run into money problems,and its got to stop somewhere.And knowing of all the crooks and sneaky business that are benefiting from all the hard working tax payers is what gets most people pissed.
Everybody I know with a business in the city is getting chased out by all the taxes
and B.S. fees and permits to do anything involved with a business down there.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 1, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> In Philadelphia the mayor wanted to put a tax on soda,at 1 cent per ounce.
> Saying that it would help kids from getting fat (thats his selling point of the tax)
> That would almost double the price of most sodas.It hasn't gone through yet.
> But if it did,I guess people would be buying all their soda outside of the city.
> ...



If they are buying their sodas for under 6 cents I may go down to Phili to stock up on soda :lol:


----------



## Oz (Sep 1, 2010)

People will go where the taxes are the least intrusive. Pennsylvania has no tax on clothing, so the women from Maryland go on buying trips together to Lancaster Pa's clothing outlets and save themselves 6% tax on all of their purchases. 

I have been giving serious consideration as to where I want to live when I retire. Where I am now would require a 15 hour a week job at $10 an hour just to pay the real estate taxes on my modest home. There are states that have no real estate tax.

deleted incorrect math


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 1, 2010)

No it is 1 penny per oz,if the tax gets put through.I just bought 5 six packs of 24oz pepsi today for $11.00 plus .66 sales tax. If I bought that in Philly after (and if) the new soda tax was in effect it would mean an extra $7.20 to the worthless city for that little bit of soda.They already have an extra penny sales tax in the city,and per drink taxes in the bars,and that probably works for take out also.They are just running out of ways to gouge the average citizen.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 2, 2010)

After reading all this I have to say that I understand what Chumba want to say. Thank god even that we have taxes here and they are pain in the a*se I never heard about tax on soda or tax on clothing and so on....
Our main problem here is the Greens in government pushing their agenda by energy and fuel taxes but I guess that is something what is happening everywhere now.


----------

